# Big Solid Trout and Big Solid Reds. The Texas Boys Outdoors Joined On Thursday!



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

12-28-17
Whenever Iâ€™m on the water with Roy Crush with the Texas Boy Outdoors and and Little Roy JR Iâ€™m always having a blast with these guys! Little Roy put a schooling on myself and Big Roy the first half of the day , the little guy had 6 keeper trout ahead of Big Roy and I the first 3/4 of the day and had myself Andrea Big Roy scratching our heads on what in the heck are we going to do now to catch up with Roy JR, Hahaha! Well we kind of made a little come back on him but Roy all o...f a sudden landed this nice 7 1/4 lb fatty â€œreleasedâ€ and then Big Roy dug his heals in and kind of planted us all, lol , but Roy JR still kep on landing More Reds and Trout so Iâ€™m pretty sure he beat his ol daddy on the numbers side of the deal. All fish were caught on by nothing but the best , Down South Lures by Michael Bosse . What a great boy little Roy is, a very polite young man with the â€œyes sir and no sirâ€ answers , the kid has a great future ahead of him being as polite and well natured as he is . Anyhow it was an awesome day with these 2 and looking forward to many more days with these fellas and our veteran and first responders trips. One heck of an organization Roy Crush runs no doubt. Also pictured below is Nathan and Rex out of Houston Tx. The goal here was to get Nathan "Rex's son" on some big redfish using artificial lures and the goal was accomplished. Not only did we stick the Redfish we also stuck some beautiful fat Trout using Down South Lures. Nathan had his mind set that he was not going home until it happened, well it didn't take him long. Our Trophy Trout and Redfish months are here so "Lets Do This"
Thanks for reading and don't forget to ask about the â€œâ€â€â€Winter Time Specialâ€â€â€â€ I have going on right nowâ€ great savings and great fun out here. We are in full winter time mode out here and the fishing is going to remain phenomenal, â€œJanuary, February and March dates are available, and they are awesome monthsâ€! If wade fishing is not your thing we don't have to, I am catching these fish drift fishing or wading and they are matching up pretty even right now.
Capt. Hollis Forrester :texasflag
www.capthollisforrester.com
979-236-3115 [email protected]
On Face Book go to Matagorda Bay Fishing And Hunting Guides 
#outcast_rods #7dayaddiction #Downsouthlures #grindterminaltackle #finsbraid :texasflag


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*photos*

photos


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

Hollis is a fine fishing guide and genuinely one of the nicest fellows that you will ever meet!
I would definitely recommend him to anyone that was wanting to learn the structure and patterns of East Matagorda.
Just a fine fellow...


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Flats Mark said:


> Hollis is a fine fishing guide and genuinely one of the nicest fellows that you will ever meet!
> I would definitely recommend him to anyone that was wanting to learn the structure and patterns of East Matagorda.
> Just a fine fellow...


Thank You so much for the kind words bud !


----------

